
Official: Russian weapon 27 times faster than speed of sound - mcargian
https://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/official-russian-weapon-27-times-faster-speed-sound-60033030
======
equalunique
Similarly, at the time when the Soviets constructed the supersonic P-700
Granit missile, the US did not have defense technology sufficient to defend
against it.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P-700_Granit](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P-700_Granit)

------
mirimir
It's gone from there.

Maybe point to
[https://www.apnews.com/ffb2032c9c034433bc6d42a62fc41177](https://www.apnews.com/ffb2032c9c034433bc6d42a62fc41177)

